# Ignoring Users, etc...



## Curt Sibling (Jun 7, 2015)

Wasn't able to find out anywhere, so...

When you choose to ignore a user, can they still tag you, or PM?
Basically, what changes does the "Ignore" function perform?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jun 7, 2015)

Basically, you can't see posts or PM's from said user. Also can't see them in search functions.

Any posts from them will come up as "This user's posts grind your gears".


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 7, 2015)

It notifies everyone else on the forum that you're a crybaby who got ruffled enough to put somebody on ignore, and we all mock you for it behind your back. I don't think it actually has any real function.


----------



## Wet Autumn Rain (Jun 7, 2015)

Curt Sibling said:


> Wasn't able to find out anywhere, so...
> 
> When you choose to ignore a user, can they still tag you, or PM?
> Basically, what changes does the "Ignore" function perform?


On another forum that uses this same engine tags are left unignored.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jun 7, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> It notifies everyone else on the forum that you're a crybaby who got ruffled enough to put somebody on ignore, and we all mock you for it behind your back. I don't think it actually has any real function.



Agreed, blocks are a crybaby bunker to hide in. (EG: Tom Preston!)
I prefer to try and reach a friendly peace with those who I disagree with.

Was just wondering about the function, as I noticed it on the profile box.

Cheers for the info, Kiwis!


----------



## Simplicity111 (Jul 9, 2015)

If someone else has you on ignore is there any way to tell (besides them not replying to your posts which doesn't necessarily indicate a direct ignore)? I've always wondered.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jul 9, 2015)

Simplicity111 said:


> If someone else has you on ignore is there any way to tell (besides them not replying to your posts which doesn't necessarily indicate a direct ignore)? I've always wondered.


Well if you are both in chat and they address you and you don't respond to them they may get suspicious, but beyond that no.


----------



## GWash (Jul 9, 2015)

Curt Sibling said:


> I prefer to try and reach a friendly peace with those who I disagree with.



lolfag


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jul 9, 2015)

Only a bitch puts other users on Ignore, unless they are a spammer or something.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jul 28, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> Well if you are both in chat and they address you and you don't respond to them they may get suspicious, but beyond that no.


Can we ask staff if a particular user has blocked us
(I am curious as to whether @IceCat) has blocked me


----------



## EI 903 (Jul 28, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> Can we ask staff if a particular user has blocked us
> (I am curious as to whether @IceCat) has blocked me



Admins can tell, but usually refuse because then everyone starts asking.

Ignore will be a useful feature for as long as there are people like Chelonian in the world.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jul 28, 2015)

I never ignore but simply feed on my disdain.
It fuels me.


----------



## Surtur (Jul 28, 2015)

Valiant said:


> I never ignore but simply feed on my disdain.
> It fuels me.


Good. Your hate will make you strong.


----------



## IceCat (Jul 28, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> Can we ask staff if a particular user has blocked us
> (I am curious as to whether @IceCat) has blocked me


huh no I have not ignored you


----------

